# Looking for fishing partner



## Stringers (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I am looking for a fishing partner for the Galveston bay area. I have fished certain areas of east bay so I have some experience but I plan to expand my horizons to learn new areas. I prefer to fish during the week but am not opposed to fishing during the weekend.

I can join you on your boat or we can take my 21'7 Blazer Bay. All I ask is for you to help out with expenses, boat wash and prep etc and I will do the same. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm fishing in the morning. Caught 60 trout and 10-12 reds last trip out. My dad ( fishing partner) move to livingston and friends care more about football. 832-226-1468


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Galveston bay complex


----------



## DiddyP (Aug 9, 2013)

I sent you a pm


----------

